# Swords heading out Monday



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Heading out Monday into Tuesday to the spur to see if we can bring home our first sword. Weather is looking pretty good. Anyone going? Any advice?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Expect slow fishing . But with swords there's always a chance.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

On my fishing bucket list too. I figure if you have lights, bait, and a good rod/reel preferably electric, you should be good. Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

*swords*

send me a pm with contact info and I will share what little I know about swords, Not many fish for swords this time of year since there is not much activity along the way. I have been planning to go and fish for tilefish somewhere along the way. I live in Ft Walton and can tell you about you some of my sword fishing gear... JET


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I will prob be out broadbillin somewhere if plans go correctly


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Chris V said:


> I will prob be out broadbillin somewhere if plans go correctly


Sweet.. hit me up on 68. Sea Divided is the call. We are leaving destin pass around noon and hit a few deep drops on the way.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good luck, we'll be waiting for your post & pics


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Well as you see no pics of a sword fish.. how ever we did hook up on two. One at 10pm but he spit the hook the other at 3am. He somehow took the line over the sea anchor and around the other line before pulling drag.. Think he has done this a time or two. lol.. we got it off the sea anchor but the other line cut the line that was hooked up.. Go fig! 30 mins later we seen the sword lights off in the distance.. The seas went from 2 foot to 3-5 by morning. Ya the ride for the first 40 mile was really wet! We ended up on the way out to find a school of chicken dolphin and pulled in a Tile fish. O well we will head out again soon


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

sounds like the best overnighter i read yet.

jack


----------

